# Buy it today...for $399



## mlobitz (Dec 31, 2001)

Just got off the phone with D*, a nice retention rep told me the HR20 is out in California and that I could "upgrade" my 10-250 to the new box with 5lnb dish for $399. What the heck happened to free or nominal cost upgrade for this thing and what in the world am I going to gain by getting this new box. $399 for Food Channel in HD??? Yes, I know..."you can get your locals in HD over the new mpeg4 sats..." I can already get those off the antenna for free in the pancake flat central valley. So what exactly am I paying $399 for anyway??? Help me...must...try...to...stay with D*...Comcast trying...to suck me dry...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I'd call back and check again. AFAIK the HR20 isn't available anywhere yet.


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

And I'm guessing a more accurate title would have been:

*"Lease it today ....."*


----------



## mlobitz (Dec 31, 2001)

Check some of the new threads for today. I believe it just came out today, August 16th. I live in No. Cal and was told I could "purchase" one today if I liked. $399 is way too much. Maybe $100 for their trouble as long as I get to keep the other HD rec. I've always had good luck with D*. 

Anyone know what the new channels will be besides the mpeg4 locals?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Right now, there are no new channels....


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

What happened to the "Free" upgrade? lol


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Actually... I don't have any of the details on the pricing of the unit.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

What is the official model of the new unit? What are it's features? And more importantly, how do I go about hacking Tivo into it? lol j/k


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

HR20-700

The features will be in the review...


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Wonder how long it's gonna take to rollout to the rest of the country....izzit gonna be an east-coast/west-coast thing, or will it be similar to the MPEG 4 city-by-city rollout?


----------



## jimhall (Mar 22, 2005)

Read your review, thank you for taking the time.

One basic question: Can you still fast foward through the commercials?


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

Well $399 is good, in that it may help keep the cost of the S3 down when released.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

If the series 3 is below $500, I'm GONE!!!


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

The SERIES3 will probably be $1000 when it first comes out like the DIRECTV/HDTV/TiVo was. It probably won't be out till December 22 or so.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I have NO intention of purchasing it the first day it's released anyway. I always wait a little and let them iron out the bugs.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

kturcotte said:


> I have NO intention of purchasing it the first day it's released anyway. I always wait a little and let them iron out the bugs.


I usually wait till about a year after something new first hits the market. I don't see any reason to pay top doallr for something new just to become a new product tester for the company.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Wait a year, and it'll probably be half price and have twice as much storage lol


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I just called Customer Retention, and the woman I spoke with said I can't get the receiver in my area yet, even though my locals (Portland/Aubrun, ME) will be up in October.
I asked her about getting it for free (Just shipping) and she says doubts it, and even if I did, I WOULD have to trade in my HD DirecTivo, which means no HR20 for me until I can keep my HD DirecTivo.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> I just called Customer Retention, and the woman I spoke with said I can't get the receiver in my area yet, even though my locals (Portland/Aubrun, ME) will be up in October.
> I asked her about getting it for free (Just shipping) and she says doubts it, and even if I did, I WOULD have to trade in my HD DirecTivo, which means no HR20 for me until I can keep my HD DirecTivo.


Folks are already reporting free swapouts (even for the H20 which is not a DVR). I called on a whim and they $299 vs $399 so that price is by no means firm. I have no intent of getting the HR20 anytime soon at all so I was not negotiating in the least.

Considering it is only in LA, there is no reason to read much into their "MSRP" price. FWIW, I do get MPEG4 locals off the dish today and the CSR still said it was a "fall" availability timeline.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Someone on the other board says they are swapping his HR10 for an HR20 for free, including the new 5lnb dish. 

All I can say is that they better have a deal for people who want the new box and want to keep their HR10. I will not swap it out!


----------



## belanger (Aug 18, 2006)

cheer said:


> I'd call back and check again. AFAIK the HR20 isn't available anywhere yet.


I just popped into the Best Buy in Canoga Park, CA (aka Los Angeles) to pick up an Airport Express and saw a big stack of 'em near the front entrance. Didn't notice any price tags, but I have to confess that I wasn't particularly interested given that a) I live in SF and had no intention of lugging such a beast back on the plane and b) didn't realize it was unusual to find them for sale.

If anyone is looking:

Woodland Hills CA (Store 116)
21601 Victory Blvd
Canoga Park, CA 91303
Phone: 818-713-1007

-MB


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

belanger said:


> I just popped into the Best Buy in Canoga Park, CA (aka Los Angeles) to pick up an Airport Express and saw a big stack of 'em near the front entrance. Didn't notice any price tags, but I have to confess that I wasn't particularly interested given that a) I live in SF and had no intention of lugging such a beast back on the plane and b) didn't realize it was unusual to find them for sale.
> 
> If anyone is looking:
> 
> ...


Was it this box?
http://hr20.dbstalk.com/images/Small/24-thebox.jpg

Or was it black and Blue?


----------

